# Quel navigateur pour mac OS X 10.4.6



## macpapyguy (11 Janvier 2021)

Sur eMac G4 mac, 0S X 10.4.6, est installé Safari, version 2.03 de 2005! Bon, la page Google s'ouvre normalement et précise bien la page recherchée. Ensuite, la connexion à un site quelconque  courant  est impossible avec le message classique:
_ Safari ne parvient pas à ouvrir la page X car Safari ne peut pas établir une connexion sécurisée au serveur X._
Dans les sujets déjà traités, la cause pourrait être due à cette version trop vieille à moins que....? solution?
 Si c'était le cas" vieillesse", quel  autre navigateur, (nom, version) faut-il installé?
 Merci


----------



## pershing78 (11 Janvier 2021)

ici https://www.floodgap.com/software/tenfourfox/ , le seul sous Tiger permettant de surfer sur le net de façon correcte. Il propose des mises régulières.


----------



## macpapyguy (11 Janvier 2021)

pershing78 a dit:


> ici https://www.floodgap.com/software/tenfourfox/ , le seul sous Tiger permettant de surfer sur le net de façon correcte. Il propose des mises régulières.


Merci.
Compatible 10.4.6 ? II semble que la doc exige 10.4.11 "at least" ?


----------



## dandu (11 Janvier 2021)

Ben faut installer 10.4.11, normalement une simple recherche de mise à jour suffit.


----------



## macpapyguy (12 Janvier 2021)

dandu a dit:


> Ben faut installer 10.4.11, normalement une simple recherche de mise à jour suffit.


Impossible: 10.4.8 semble être le dernier à supporter "Classic". La question initiale demeure.


----------



## Panpan9219 (12 Janvier 2021)

Coucou, est ce que tu a essayé une version de FireFox, sur le site tu devrait pouvoir trouver la version qui te correspond.
Perso j'y suis depuis le début et j'en suis content, la dernière version 84.02 64 bits me convient.


----------



## dandu (12 Janvier 2021)

macpapyguy a dit:


> Impossible: 10.4.8 semble être le dernier à supporter "Classic". La question initiale demeure.


Ben non. C'est juste une mise à jour de Tiger, ça n'a pas d'incidence sur Classic.


----------



## dandu (12 Janvier 2021)

Et par rapport à la question initiale, c'est trop vieux, oui. Y a des évolutions sur les certificats de sécurité, et à part un navigateur à peu près moderne comme tenFourFox, y a pas de solutions.


----------



## maxou56 (12 Janvier 2021)

Panpan9219 a dit:


> la dernière version 84.02 64 bits me convient


Bonsoir,
??
Quel est le rapport avec le sujet "un navigateur pour macOS 10.4.6"
Firefox 84 nécessite macOS 10.12 (Sierra)


> À partir de la version 49 Firefox nécessite Mac OS  X 10.9 (Mavericks) ou plus récent.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Janvier 2021)

macpapyguy a dit:


> Impossible: 10.4.8 semble être le dernier à supporter "Classic". La question initiale demeure.


Toutes les versions de 10.4 supportent "Classic", de la 10.4 à la 10.4.11, ça n'est qu'à partir de la 10.5 que Classic n'est plus supporté. Quant au navigateur, seul TenFourFox permet une navigation "à peu près à jour" sous Tiger.

Edit : toasted by Dandu


----------



## pershing78 (13 Janvier 2021)

macpapyguy a dit:


> Toutes les versions de 10.4 supportent "Classic", de la 10.4 à la 10.4.11, ça n'est qu'à partir de la 10.5 que Classic n'est plus supporté. Quant au navigateur, seul TenFourFox permet une navigation "à peu près à jour" sous Tiger.
> 
> Edit : toasted by Dandu


tout à fait, pour ceux qui souhaiteraient installer l'environnement classic sous Tiger ,ici ils trouveront leur bonheur  https://www.macintoshrepository.org...tem-folders-for-mac-os-x-classic-environment-


----------



## macpapyguy (17 Janvier 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Toutes les versions de 10.4 supportent "Classic", de la 10.4 à la 10.4.11, ça n'est qu'à partir de la 10.5 que Classic n'est plus supporté. Quant au navigateur, seul TenFourFox permet une navigation "à peu près à jour" sous Tiger.
> 
> Edit : toasted by Dandu


Merci pour la recommandation. J'installerai TenfourFox dés que je G4 voudra bien démarrer, voir nouveau sujet .


----------

